# Fort Worth, TX, timeshares?



## cbs2 (Apr 19, 2013)

Are there any timeshares in the Fort Worth Texas area?  Our daughter just moved there and we would like to visit.  We have Maui and Grand Cayman to trade if interested.


----------



## MichaelColey (Apr 19, 2013)

I don't know of anything nearby.  The nearest I know of is at least a couple hours away.

There are plenty of extended stay type hotels (like Residence Inn) and tons of regular hotels.  There are probably rental/vacation homes as well.

The DFW area is huge, so make sure to look for places near your daughter.  You don't want to be driving 1-2 hours (which is what it would take from the NE edge of the DFW area) to see her.


----------



## bogey21 (Apr 19, 2013)

No TimeShares that I know about.  Recommendation to stay close by is a good one.  You might want to visit the Stockyards and Billy Bob's, the World's Largest Honkey Tonk!

George


----------



## cbs2 (Apr 19, 2013)

*Forth Worth*

Thanks for the reply and info, we don't want to be a couple of hours away.  For as large as DFW is it is surprising that there is not much for TS's in the area.  I have heard the Stockyard mentioned, will check it out.  We are trying to get there over Memorial Day week.  Are the segway tours worth looking into?
thanks again


----------



## Smokatoke (Apr 19, 2013)

I was just looking for timeshares in that area as well and RCI-Texas doesnt have much in the DFW area. Hotel Trinity Inn Suites is the only DFW property but its hotel space...


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 19, 2013)

You might want to look into Residence Inn type places. Oversize hotel room with kitchenettes and laundry. Not 'resortish' but more room to stretch out for longer stays.

Other than a very few places, New York, San Fran, Las Vegas, Honolulu, London, timeshares are not endemic to urban locations.


----------



## MichaelColey (Apr 19, 2013)

cbs2 said:


> For as large as DFW is it is surprising that there is not much for TS's in the area.


Most urban areas that aren't vacation destinations (Orlando, Hawaii, Branson, Vegas, etc.) don't have much, if anything, in the way of timeshares.  Are there any in Chicago?  Detroit? Philadelphia? Sacramento? Portland?


----------



## cbs2 (Jun 21, 2013)

*Fort Worth, enjoyed the time, wish there were TS's*

OK so we made it to Fort Worth for a long weekend.  We did not have a timeshare condo to stay at so we crashed at my daughter and fiance's house.  The girls worked on wedding plans, invitations were addressed, flower choices made and dress styles looked at.  My future son in law and I worked on ceiling fans, shelving in the garage and of course made a trip to Cabalas.  Wow is it huge.  We did manage to take in a few things in the area and that is what I would like to share with people if visiting the area.  In the Gaylord area we visited the Gaylord Texan Resort.   It is just big and awesome. There is plenty of room for numerous conventions at the same time and an inside courtyard area that never ends with restaurants and the look of Texas from the Alamo to trains running through the dessert to Longhorns to a stage coach in a canyon.  Close to this resort is the Great Wolf Lodge that has a magnificent indoor water park and extends outdoors too.   This resort reminds me of the Wisconsin Dells water parks.  Both were nice to just walk through.
  The town of Grapevine with all of its quaint shops was nice to check out and walk around and visit with shop owners and try some ice cream and fudge from a specialty shops.  
  We visited the Fort Worth Stockyards.  Enjoyed the Texas Longhorn paraded down main street and was even coaxed to sit on one of those longhorns for a photo.  We sampled some wine at the Cowtown Winery and had some good BarBQ ribs at Risckey’s Bar B Q.  We ate at quite a few good places.  One night in the rain we went to Roanoke to eat at Babes Chicken Dinner House.  There was a line outside despite the rain.  They serve family style your choice of fried chicken or chicken fried steak, great buttermilk biscuits and corn and mashed potatoes.  A limited selection but great food.  Another afternoon we ate at Joe T Garcias Mexican restaurant eating outdoors in a lovely patio setting. Had chips, salsa, appetizers and margaritas and we filled our appétit, cash only no credit cards.  We had a great time and lines were a block long line when were leaving to get in.  The last night we were in Fort Worth we went to the Texas de Brazil restaurant.  It was marvelous.  An unbelievable salad bar and the gauchos would come around to the tables with pork, lamb, chicken, sausage and assorted different cuts of beef and slice of a portion to your liking and taste. I think we passed on the potatoes and just kept sampling different kinds of meat.  
  Ok we just didn’t eat.  We did a segway tour at the Botanical Gardens.  First time on one and we were all ready to go again, a lot easier than I thought.  A couple of hours of traveling through the park on paths , sidewalks, grassy areas and then followed it with a tour of the Japanese garden.  Have some beautiful pictures.  
  We also did a short 2 hour tour of the Dallas Cowboy Stadium.  Went from the Dallas Cowboy cheerleader’s locker room up to Jerry Jones private booth where he watches the games from.  Jones spent money on building this place and it looks tremendous.  The night before there was a concert by Taylor Swift where they had 90,000 people at so they were in the process of rolling back out the artificial turf.  And talk about a 1080 HD TV, it is just huge.
  In five days we covered a lot and also accomplished some wedding plans.  We flew Southwest airlines into Dallas Love Field instead of into DFW field and flight and getting to and out of the airport were smooth.  On the freeways there was construction but nothing that delayed us from getting anywhere.  
  My initial interest was to try to find a place to stay in the Dallas Forth Worth area close to my daughter, we wanted to trade our Maui or Cayman Islands 2 bedroom condos but there was nothing to work with in the area but it all turned out fine.  Now I need to work on getting to Manhattan to see my son, any ideas or suggestions?  Thanks for all the previous comments and if we can help anyone on visiting the Fort Worth area we would be glad to share our experience and photos.


----------



## MichaelColey (Jun 24, 2013)

Sounds like you got some great advice on places to eat -- several of my favorites!


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (Jun 24, 2013)

There is a timeshare in NYC... the Manhattan Club. Plenty of posts here about the resort.

TS


----------



## Jim5506 (Jul 20, 2013)

*Timeshare  in Fort Worth, TX*

The closest is probably either at Runaway Bay (NW of Ft. Worth on a lake west of Texas Motor Speedway), or possibly down around Granbury, SW of Ft. Worth.

Both are at least a hour out of the Ft Worth Area.

We, too have children in the area, but have failed to find satisfactory time share exchanges in the area.


----------

